# Destiny PS4 download code wann verfügbar?



## Jamal90901 (17. Juli 2014)

*Destiny PS4 download code wann verfügbar?*

Hallo,

ich bin grad in meinem Profil & dort steht immer noch, dass ich am 17. wieder kommen soll, um meinen download code zu erhalten.

"PlayStation 4 (Europe)	Come back on Jul 17 2014 to get your download code(s)!"

Wann werden diese freigegeben? Ich würde es gern noch schafen das Spiel vor 19 Uhr zu laden.


Mfg


----------



## navraju (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Destiny PS4 download code wann verfügbar?*

muesste gegen 10am pacific time kommen.


----------



## e4syyy (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Destiny PS4 download code wann verfügbar?*

Ich warte auch schon ungeduldig auf den Code.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Destiny PS4 download code wann verfügbar?*

Die Beta startet imo um 19 Uhr. 
Vermutlich bekommen wir dann erst unseren Key. 
Tolle Planung seitens Bungie/Activision.


----------



## e4syyy (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Destiny PS4 download code wann verfügbar?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Die Beta startet imo um 19 Uhr.
> Vermutlich bekommen wir dann erst unseren Key.
> Tolle Planung seitens Bungie/Activision.


 
Jo, dann geht der 12 Stunden Download los und wir können morgen nach der Arbeit zocken.


----------

